# Hospital



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

I have recently had my 2nd major surgery at university hospital in coimbra in 4 months.
Again superb care albeit some of the pre op procedures were a bit pre historic !
Today I received my bill of E48.90 !
It was itemised and most of it was for consultations. ,( E7.75 per consultation )
I feel I am very lucky to be in this catchment area for the hospital and can't praise it high enough.
Still waiting for bill number one though for emergency appendix op in May !
Kim


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I also have had superb treatment at Comibra, both Covoes and University. Nurses are far more caring than in UK and doctors excellent. We are indeed very fortunate to live in the catchment area.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

My better half & I have both been treated at the old TB hospital there and again, treatment was truly fantastic..... I'll add that the Bombeiros who were also involved on both occasions were simply brilliant!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Hospital operation bills or hospitalization are generally only for the number of nights, no charge for care, operation or medication, bill you can pay online, I rather liked the postbox shutter used to transfer you from preop to sterile op areas


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Yes canoeman, the post box shutter was a bit frightening first time as I had no idea what was happening. Second time I knew exactly where I was going !!!
No pre op meds to calm you down in there it's straight in to the theatre with all lights blazing while the staff chat away to each other about god knows what while you are lying on the trolley praying they put you to sleep as soon as !!!
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

But post op care was great


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Post box shutter???

What the...

Answers on the back of an EHIC please.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Pre op at Coimbra HUC has a non sterile room, patients are transferred to sterile op areas through a lift up shutter so gurneys, non surgical staff etc stay in the non sterile area


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Well that's different! I hope never to experience it but at least I'll know what's coming if I ever do end up there.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Coimbra University hospital has one of the best reputations in Europe.
I am lucky to be treated there at the renal transplant unit.
Superb care, friendly and cannot do enough to help.

I have had two stays in the hospital at Santarem and the same goes.


----------

